# what would i get?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a young ash red ...he got some black dot on this wing so male right? what would i get if i mix him to a blue bar? 

any red,blue,bar,check,sliver?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is he a bar, check, or t-pattern? And yes, that makes him a male. You'll get half blue babies and half ash-red babies in either sex.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is he a bar, check, or t-pattern? And yes, that makes him a male. You'll get half blue babies and half ash-red babies in either sex.


he is all gray ..i got him from a flyer in concover


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Then I'm assuming he is lavender (spread ash-red).

In that case, you could get birds of any pattern because we don't know what is hiding under the spread. Some may be black, some may be lavender like him, and the others will be ash-reds and blues of some pattern.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

A question for you Mary of Ex. I am curious to know. If you have a mated pair of birds do they always throw the same color chicks at every hatch or is it much more complicated than that. The reason I ask is my blue bar.. splash hen pair gave me two splash chicks and then threw me two solid blacks on the subsequent mating or did my hen Jump the fence ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, they will not always throw the same things. Depending on how many genes the birds have, whether they are dominant or recessive, and how they pair up in the children, you could get quite a few different variations. Generally homers are not that complicated, but some of the more complex colorations have a lot of genes involved. Some results are more likely than others though. 

What color splash is your hen? You could get babies with varying amounts of white, or none at all. Black babies from that pair is very possible. It means that your splash hen has the spread gene. So I'm guessing she is a black splash? If that is the case, you'll get about half blue offspring and half black offspring of either sex. And like I said before, there's no telling how much white you'll get in them.

If there are any recessive genes hiding in your birds, they will eventually show themselves. Until then, we won't know they are there. Like for example, if you had a black cockbird mated to a black hen, but both of them were carrying recessive white, then you could get pure white babies. Now that would be an unexpected surprise for sure


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you Becky ... as I expected, a bit more complicated than I imagined.


----------

